# 170 degree Thermostat



## Sentra83 (Sep 14, 2005)

Anyone know where a 170 degree thermostat can be found for a GA16DE Engine ? Gotta put a thermostat in and I want it to run as cool a possible.
An original Nissan OEM part number would help too. Thanks.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont know what the specs are for our cars.
But I was under the impression the cooler the engine, the better it ran cause you dont want it to over heat.

But at the same time, if it runs to cold, then it wont operate in its optimal condition, because the engine has to be at a certain temp in order to burn/combust the fuel properly.

I could be wrong, and I could have heard/read this from someone that didnt know what they were talking about, but as long as your engine is clean, well maintained, and has a good flowing cooling system, then you dont need to change the thermostat.


----------



## Sentra83 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think the stock thermostat is 180 degrees. Just looking to keep it a little cooler, not cold enough to disrupt normal controls. Thanks


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you run redline water wetter?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I KNOW the B14 GA is 170, I am fairly certain the B13 ga is as well. You can cross reference the thermostat part # between the two at the dealership and you will know for sure.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Ive got redline water wetter and the engine temp on my gauge cluster never goes above the middle....

I can run it hard all day with the AC blowing and up hill crap, just sticking it to it. and it still stays fairly cool.

Is good stuff.


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

170 is what the factory thermo runs at, and aftermarket replacements probably match it. The FSM even specifies a 170.

I still have the OEM thermostat from my 94 but there isn't a temperature rating or part number on it. I got a fail-safe brand from auto zone that was an aftermarket replacement, for both my 94 sentras, and the temp gauges run just under the halfway mark, even with the AC running. so instead of spending over $20 for a dealer thermostat, you're just as well off with a standard aftermarket. 

Dan


----------



## Sentra83 (Sep 14, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Do you run redline water wetter?


Right now I'm running straight water to drive it until I figure out whats wrong. No need draining the good stuff every weekend during the diagnostic phase!!!


----------



## Sentra83 (Sep 14, 2005)

blackmaxima88 said:


> 170 is what the factory thermo runs at, and aftermarket replacements probably match it. The FSM even specifies a 170.
> 
> I still have the OEM thermostat from my 94 but there isn't a temperature rating or part number on it. I got a fail-safe brand from auto zone that was an aftermarket replacement, for both my 94 sentras, and the temp gauges run just under the halfway mark, even with the AC running. so instead of spending over $20 for a dealer thermostat, you're just as well off with a standard aftermarket.
> 
> Thanks, I may go with the aftermarket option.


----------



## Sentra83 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Aftermarket thermostat*

Thanks guys. I think I will get an aftermarket thermostat and try to install it correctly. In other words get someone to pull and hold onto the thermostat cover while it still has the hose clamped to it. I'll have them pull it aside, then lay a few layers of cardboard across the engine compartment and lay onto the engine while I delicately position the thermostat into its recepticle. Make sure it doesn't move. Next, I will use the gray silicone and apply it to the thermostat cover like a surgeon with a small flat blade screwdriver. After that I will position the cover into its location without touching the silicone or the thermostat after my assistant releases it to me. Then the assistant will thread in (clockwise) at least one of the 3 bolts for the cover as I hold the cover in a fixed position. Remember the thermostat has to have the little jiggle piece with the bleed hole facing up. I get up off the motor and walk around to the passenger side of the engine compartment, to the lft of the assistant. Thats when I have the assistant hold the cover in place while I install the other 2 screws using a 1/4 drive ratchet with about a 3" extension and the 10mm socket for the bolt. I have to tighten evenly. After letting it dry for a few hours its time to fill with the proper mix of coolant and bleed out the air. This better work !!!! Thanks for all the help


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

you type too much 
:fluffy:


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

yeah I'm too lazy to read all that. can someone just give me the back cover condensed version? :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OMFG that sounds like a magic trick and shit. It is NOT that complex! If it is still leaking my guess is that you have a crack in the thermostat housing. I have heard of this happening in the past and before you perform the complex operation you have planned I would check that first.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Sentra83 said:


> Anyone know where a 170 degree thermostat can be found for a GA16DE Engine ? Gotta put a thermostat in and I want it to run as cool a possible.
> An original Nissan OEM part number would help too. Thanks.


Factory thermostat is set to open the cooling circuit at 82 C. If your cooling system runs properly you should not have any problems with the factory thermostat. Switching to a colder thermostat is not going to help... and this will add wear to the engine specially in the cold season ( the engine won't be able to reach normal operating temperature in winter)... not to mention that the fuel economy will suffer too.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Sentra83 said:


> Thanks guys. I think I will get an aftermarket thermostat and try to install it correctly. In other words get someone to pull and hold onto the thermostat cover while it still has the hose clamped to it. I'll have them pull it aside, then lay a few layers of cardboard across the engine compartment and lay onto the engine while I delicately position the thermostat into its recepticle. Make sure it doesn't move. Next, I will use the gray silicone and apply it to the thermostat cover like a surgeon with a small flat blade screwdriver. After that I will position the cover into its location without touching the silicone or the thermostat after my assistant releases it to me. Then the assistant will thread in (clockwise) at least one of the 3 bolts for the cover as I hold the cover in a fixed position. Remember the thermostat has to have the little jiggle piece with the bleed hole facing up. I get up off the motor and walk around to the passenger side of the engine compartment, to the lft of the assistant. Thats when I have the assistant hold the cover in place while I install the other 2 screws using a 1/4 drive ratchet with about a 3" extension and the 10mm socket for the bolt. I have to tighten evenly. After letting it dry for a few hours its time to fill with the proper mix of coolant and bleed out the air. This better work !!!! Thanks for all the help


What makes you think you will be able to have someone have their hands in there helping you!!??? I just did the tstat on my 98 and I had zero room for just my hands. I think that that area of the engine bay is very poorly designed from a service aspect. The AC lines are in the way, the power steering lines are in the way, the intake manifold bracket is in the way... Maybe they could have stuffed the battery down there too...

I feel better now.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

IMHO do it the same time as an oil change. with the oil filter off you can easily get to the housing and hose from underneath.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I have a question about thermostats.

The thermostat I bought from the parts store is marked as a 180 degree, but the FSM specs a 170. Is 10 degrees going to matter that much, or should I look for a 170?


----------

